# iPad water protection



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . .just watching the TODAY show. . . .I know Al is a big iPad fan. . . . .he was reporting from the Mississippi River. . . .literally. . . . .I saw that he was holding his iPad and thought "What the?. . . .that's not smart. . . . ." Then I realize he had it in what looked like a gallon sized zipper bag.

Made me chuckle.  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't trust my precious ipad to any mere zip lock bag! 

Of course he can easily afford a replacement. 

This morning during the meeting I am attending I saw a federal manager using an ipad 1 in the official case to answer email during the meeting. I have not seen many iPad in use for actual work, this is only second time. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gallon sized ziplocs work well in the kitchen if you're using Epicurious or Betty Crocker on the iPad.  But for baths, I use the same waterproof bag I bought originally for my Kindle 2:  The DryPak 9x11, I think it is.  Works well.

(Yes, my iPad does take the occasional bath with me.  LOL  I tend to read on it more than I do my Kindle, and have even used it as the world's most overpriced remote control to control the music from my speaker-docked iPhone across the room.)

As for iPads and "real work"--hubby's working from home today, and is doing it entirely from his iPad.  He's logged in through Outlook Web Access to all his work email, is reviewing/editing his requirements docs using Pages, and has a PDF he's been marking up in GoodReader.  I was curious to see what workarounds he was using--there may be better ways of doing this stuff, but he has his methods down to where he's comfortable working with them.  He takes his iPad with him to work daily, mostly using it for notes in meetings, and he's convinced several others to do the same.  Obviously, there's still a lot you can't do (or can't easily do) with them, but they're actually pretty useful.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

can you use the touchscreen through a ziplock?


----------



## ashleygirardi (Apr 3, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> can you use the touchscreen through a ziplock?


Just tried it and no.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It takes more pressure, but yes.  Not sure why it didn't work for the previous poster, but I've been doing it for a year now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Al was standing in the river again this morning. . .it was clear from the shot that it was not just a ziploc he had the iPad in, but one of those heavier plastic waterproof bags. Couldn't tell what manufacturer.  He didn't really need to manipulate it, it basically just had his interview notes.

In a later shot he wasn't using the bag. I guess he wasn't _in_ the river any more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Of course he can easily afford a replacement.


It seems to me that so many TV professionals are using iPads on the job that they must be company provided. So, even more reason to risk the water!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

a tangent. . . .

On one of the earlier episodes this season (or maybe last) of Criminal Minds. . . .there was a short bit at the beginning of a scene where the whole group were given tablet type devices with all the details and info for the current case.  There was a brief frightened look from Spencer Reid who is a bit of a savant: he can speed read and has an eidetic memory but is not into technology at all.  Garcia, the tech guru of the bunch, turns to him and says "I didn't forget about you," and hands him the info in a stack of paper.  At which he looks relieved.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> a tangent. . . .
> 
> On one of the earlier episodes this season (or maybe last) of Criminal Minds. . . .there was a short bit at the beginning of a scene where the whole group were given tablet type devices with all the details and info for the current case. There was a brief frightened look from Spencer Reid who is a bit of a savant: he can speed read and has an eidetic memory but is not into technology at all. Garcia, the tech guru of the bunch, turns to him and says "I didn't forget about you," and hands him the info in a stack of paper. At which he looks relieved.


LOLOL! That's awesome! 

Following a reasonably well known author's twitter feed yesterday, he commented that he'd loaded his readings for an upcoming signing onto his nook rather than carrying them in paper form. A photographer who specializes in travel photography commented on his blog that bringing the iPad with him was saving him a huge amount of weight on some of his trips--no more laptop and no more books! I think more and more, people are finding ways of making these devices actually work for more than just strict entertainment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Following my tangent. . . . we have one of our guitarists in our choir who's taken to putting his music for Mass on his iPad. . . .He makes a 'book' for each Sunday with the music in order of when it'll come up so he just needs to flick to the next page.  Works great until the director changes something.   I admit I used my XOOM for Easter Vigil -- which is partly in the dark -- but for regular Sundays paper is still better.  See, I usually need the guitar lead sheet available for words and chords as well as any written flute (or other) parts. . . .and I need to be able to go back and forth between the two all the time. . . .

But, back to the topic:  I'm thinking Al was using a DryPac bag based on the type of closure.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The DryPak does work pretty well; drop the iPad in, flatten the plastic against the screen to remove excess air, and snap the locks shut.  As I said, it takes a bit more pressure than we're used to to get the touch screen to respond through the plastic, but not so much more that the device is unusable.  I wouldn't want to play a fast paced "twitch" reaction type game through it, but for reading or other things that don't require impeccable timing, it's fine.  And it's nice to know the device is reasonably safe in situations like the kitchen, where my husband is likely to do something like get grease spatter all over his iPad.


----------

